# Connecticut Competitions?



## christmasx2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone heard of any competitions coming up in Connecticut? I know there is nothing posted on WCA or Cubing USA, but just wondering if anyone out there is planning anything or has heard about any plans? Yale? Captain's Cove? Thanks


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I heard that there's a Yale comp soon, but I do not want to dispatch any info otherwise I'll be banned again.

Mainly because I have no info.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 20, 2013)

*Connecticut Competitions*

We have meetups as well from time to time. It's always nice to see new faces.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 20, 2013)

According to Bob Burton's website, Yale is on April 20, and looking at past Captain's Cove comps, it's usually the last weekend of May.


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> We have meetups as well from time to time. It's always nice to see new faces.



Do we have a fair number of CT cubers? Where do you meet?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 20, 2013)

*Connecticut Competitions*



christmasx2 said:


> Do we have a fair number of CT cubers? Where do you meet?



Our meetups usually have five or six people, but there are plenty more who don't come. We usually meet in or near Norwalk.


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it would be great to get a competition in the Hartford area. It would draw from all over CT and maybe New York and Boston also, but mostly it'd be great to get to a competition without a 2 hr plus drive.

Thanks. Yes, Bob's site lists Yale on 4/20, but without a link. That should be good a good competition.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 20, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> I think it would be great to get a competition in the Hartford area. It would draw from all over CT and maybe New York and Boston also, but mostly it'd be great to get to a competition without a 2 hr plus drive.



1. Use quotes so people know who you're talking to (click the little quote button).

2. Multi-posting is a bad habit, i.e. you should put things into one post instead of 2.

3. Complaining about competitions that are 2 hours away is what makes the rest of the world hate people in Eastern USA. Many people don't have competitions in their country, let alone their state, so be grateful for what you have


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 1. Use quotes so people know who you're talking to (click the little quote button).
> 
> 2. Multi-posting is a bad habit, i.e. you should put things into one post instead of 2.
> 
> 3. Complaining about competitions that are 2 hours away is what makes the rest of the world hate people in Eastern USA. Many people don't have competitions in their country, let alone their state, so be grateful for what you have



Thanks. That made chuckle.


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 20, 2013)

Also Noah, any updates on CCFC?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 20, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Also Noah, any updates on CCFC?



I've been extremely busy, but I'm still trying to get a date. It might just be way later than expected :/


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I've been extremely busy, but I'm still trying to get a date. It might just be way later than expected :/



Official or not, I would be in for a local competition. Is there a site or shall I check the posts for updates?


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2013)

...whoops, I forgot it said that. Yale is not on 4/20. 

Don't say I didn't warn you. :x


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bob said:


> ...whoops, I forgot it said that. Yale is not on 4/20.
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you. :x



But I already bought the plane tickets . . . . Lol


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yale just got posted to WCA for 4/21!


----------



## Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> Yale just got posted to WCA for 4/21!


See? I wasn't lying about lying.


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2013)

This is why I have earlier said that nobody should consider any information they get about WCA competitions until they are announced. Things change.


----------



## christmasx2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob said:


> See? I wasn't lying about lying.


A "lie" carries with it an intent to deceive. Are you suggesting that your website intended to deceive? A mistake, on the other hand, is an incorrect statement made with a belief in the truth of the matter asserted. I had presumed you were mistaken, was I?


----------



## christmasx2 (May 2, 2013)

WCA hasn't posted anything about Captain's Cove 2013, even thought Captain's Cove has an event listed on their website for May 25th 2013--http://www.captainscoveseaport.com/events.htm. Too bad, it's a fun event.


----------



## Noahaha (May 2, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> WCA hasn't posted anything about Captain's Cove 2013, even thought Captain's Cove has an event listed on their website for May 25th 2013--http://www.captainscoveseaport.com/events.htm. Too bad, it's a fun event.



This confuses me as well. Same weekend as Newark though, so probably not happening.


----------



## christmasx2 (May 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> This confuses me as well. Same weekend as Newark though, so probably not happening.



Actually, I think Newark is the week before--May 18th.


----------



## Bob (May 3, 2013)

There will be no Captain's Cove competition this year. The organizer was too busy.


----------



## Noahaha (May 3, 2013)

Bob said:


> There will be no Captain's Cove competition this year. The organizer was too busy.



Someone should probably contact the captain's cove website then :0


----------



## ricoman7 (Sep 4, 2013)

there is something wrong with the yale fall 2013 site


----------



## Bob (Sep 5, 2013)

ricoman7 said:


> there is something wrong with the yale fall 2013 site



It should be fixed now.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 3, 2016)

ik this is an old post, but i was wondering if there is any competitions up coming in ct


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 3, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> ik this is an old post, but i was wondering if there is any competitions up coming in ct



All competitions are announced here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions


----------



## christmasx2 (Apr 3, 2016)

I haven't seen any. Yale used to do one in the Spring, but I haven't seen it yet. It may not happen. I am hoping Norwich does another in Sept.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 3, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> ik this is an old post, but i was wondering if there is any competitions up coming in ct



You have to be willing to drive a little bit if you want to go to comps. In the Northeast area of the country, there are tons of comps. Even if you live as far northeast as Putnam, CT, you are still within 3 hours of driving from New York, NY (which has... a lot... of comps)

There's one coming up in Manhasset, NY, and another in South Orange, NJ. Plenty of comps around there


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 7, 2016)

manhasset is alrdy full . I'm planning on going to the astoria ny one on may 21 lol registration fees are 25$ . I guess I could go to NJ


----------



## Jrahmah (Aug 4, 2016)

Yea this is old. But are there any cubers around ct? Like the Bridgeport area? I know Bridgeport is known to be dangerous, but Im nice I swear!


----------



## virginia (Aug 23, 2016)

Ah, the armpit of Connecticut .


----------

